# Jak se rekne anglicky: Proc nechtit vice?



## Clovek Obecny

JAK SE REKNE ANGLICKY: PROC NECHTIT VICE?

Why don't want more?
 A NEBO:
Why doesn't want more?
A NEBO UPLNE NEJAK JINAK?????


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Clovek Obecny said:


> JAK SE REKNE ANGLICKY: PROC NECHTIT VICE?
> 
> Why don't want more?
> A NEBO:
> Why doesn't want more?
> A NEBO UPLNE NEJAK JINAK?????



*Why not ask for more, *as in Leonard Cohen's 'Bird on the Wire':

I saw a beggar leaning on his wooden crutch
He said to me, "You must not ask for so much"
And a pretty woman leaning in her darkened door
She cried to me, "Hey, *why not ask for more*?" .

"Why not want more?" is also possible, but not so idiomatic (in my humble opinion!).

(Ps: welcome to the forum, by the way! )


----------



## Clovek Obecny

Diiiky!

Hmmm, to zni lepe. Avsak, i ja jsem hledal na interfernetu a nasel jsem viz nize:

Marius Frei did the usual thoughts even with alcoholAre you be your body works as whole not in isolation when looking for *why don't want more information *much as I dislike the use of male enhancements can also promote....

Mozna-ze se jedna o bezne pouzivany nespisovny jazyk (ci chybu cizince?). (Neco jako, ze amici bezne nekdy rikaji "do" ve treti osobe, misto "does".)

Tvar: 
"Why not want more?"
se me libi nejvice. SLovo "want" je vice primejsi/jasnejsi, protoze slovo "ask" ma jeste i jine vyznamy jako napr. "ptat se" (to ask question), coz je rozdil od "zadat" v tomto pripade. (mozna, alespon pro cizince). 

Ale zrejme pouziji: "*why not ask for more*?" od pana Koheeeena.

P.S> Skoda-ze nevim co znamena slovicko: "idiomatic".


----------



## Tinwetari

Když není něco idiomatického, tak je to kostrbaté, neobratné, případně se to slovní spojení vůbec nepoužívá. Takhle si to vykládám já.


----------



## Clovek Obecny

OK. Diky!!!


----------

